# Mini Bolt Scope Suggestions



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm going to mount a scope on my son's Henry Mini Bolt 22lr and was looking for some suggestions regarding brand and model. Price range $75-150. The gun is pretty light with short stock, so I don't want to overwhelm the weapon either. It will be used for small game hunting and I'm not expecting a whole lot of shots much beyond 50 yards. Don't know crap about pistol scopes and required eye relief, but their size would be ideal (I think). Can you help me out?


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I use a 4x shotgun scope on my Marlin bolt 22. It has a wide field of view, is compact and is plenty of power for 50 or so yards.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a 4x32 Cricket scope fer 39.00 at Scotts/Mike's. It actually has really good glass and it's mil-dot! It is supose to be on the Cricket 22's but I put it on a Marlin Papoose....


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> I bought a 4x32 Cricket scope fer 39.00 at Scotts/Mike's. It actually has really good glass and it's mil-dot! It is supose to be on the Cricket 22's but I put it on a Marlin Papoose....


That's perfect Jason. Thanks! Wonder if I can find one closer to Crestucky.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tyee Dave said:


> That's perfect Jason. Thanks! Wonder if I can find one closer to Crestucky.....


Scotts up in Jay ain't far away.....:thumbup:


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> Scotts up in Jay ain't far away.....:thumbup:


Perfect! I have to go Berrydale on Saturday anyway. I thought you were talking about P-Cola. Thanks again!!


----------

